

Ask HN: How to earn reputation as a marketeer? - grep

If you are a technical guy, you can code projects. What if you are a marketeer? How can you earn reputation?
======
win_ini
What kind of reputation are you talking about? within your company, or outside
your company?

Internal - Use Hard Metrics. If you are the marketing team and have an
influence on the final sale (ie:Your clicks convert to paid
subscribers/purchases) then proving how you brought home the bacon, is a good
metric to use.

In bigger enterprise type environments - show how you can automate and mature
marketing processes.

External - Offer Something Tweet, blog about your work, speak at conferences,
attend user groups for marketers.... I know people who have built good career
paths based on their perceived expertise from a few talks at marketing
conferences. These are some ways to build your reputation externally.

